# Academic transcripts  - Questions [MERGED]



## Bo (25 Jan 2005)

They need High school, Cegep (grade 12-13, Quebec), and University transcripts. Problem is that I have no idea where to get my high school transcript. Do you think they would have a copy at my school on record? I graduated 7 years ago. Also, is it ok if I photocopy both Cegep and University degrees? Or do I have to hand in the official transcript with my grades?


----------



## Inch (25 Jan 2005)

I believe they need official transcripts and as far as I know, the only way to get them is to have the institution mail them directly to the recruiting centre. Most colleges/universities/etc will not give official transcripts to students.

Your high school should have them still. Just call them. I graduated High school in 97 and was able to get transcripts from them in 2001 when I applied to Queen's. I'm not sure how long they keep them, but it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Ty (25 Jan 2005)

Bo said:
			
		

> They need High school, Cegep (grade 12-13, Quebec), and University transcripts. Problem is that I have no idea where to get my high school transcript. Do you think they would have a copy at my school on record? I graduated 7 years ago. Also, is it ok if I photocopy both Cegep and University degrees? Or do I have to hand in the official transcript with my grades?



From a google search, 
Quebec
Transcript Phone: (418) 643-1761
Transcript Fax: (None)
Ministry of Education
1035 rue de la Chevrotiere, 13th Floor
Quebec, QC G1R 5A5
Ministry Info Line: (418) 643-7095

You can also try contacting your high school.  I'm from Ontario and picked up a my notarized (sealed) transcripts from the "archived" central location in Toronto.  I also picked had a copy of my university transcripts mailed to me in a sealed envelope.  Along with both these documents, the CFRC demanded that I bring in my actual degree- the real thing with frame and all.  Best advice?  Contact your CFRC and ask.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Dogboy (26 Jan 2005)

my Recruiter told me where the office is to go and get my transcripts 
thou it costs money for the School Bord to give them to you, so bring you cash.
the Recruiter shuld know wher you need to go.


----------



## Thirstyson (26 Jan 2005)

Strange, I applied a year and a half ago for DEO. I only needed my university transcript and that's all I gave them, plus a copy of my degree.  I was accepted. Unless it's a new requirement (and I don't see why), I really don't think your high school transcript is needed for DEO.


----------



## Meridian (26 Jan 2005)

2 years ago all that was required was the last 3 years of schooling. Whatever that is. Given DEO's requirement for a degree, it would imply that just university is required.

Also, when I went in, they just took photocopies, as long as what I had was an original or looked like an original, they were ok.


----------



## Ghost (26 Jan 2005)

Make sure your high school has them.

When I had to get mine I called the school and asked to pick them up they said ok and I told them I would be there in 20 min.  But when I got there I wasn't on file (Your tax dollars at work) and walked away empty handed because somebody didn't bother to register me into the system.

Anyways I had to go to my other high school to pick them up which set me back about an hour on my way to the recruiting centre the next day and even there the lady was giving me a hard time because I said I was here to pick up my high school transcripts not my high school transcript.

But now I don't have to deal with thoose ding dongs for a while.


----------



## PhilipJFry (26 Jan 2005)

I'm dealing with CFRC Montreal and they want high school, cegep and university transcripts but photocopies of the originals are accepted. And they wanted a photocopy of the degree too. A good thing I kept those old high school papers...


----------



## pcain (26 Jan 2005)

Could be worse. 

Check this out: a retired U.S. army oral surgeon agreed last fal to go back on active service at the ripe old age of 70 (no typo) to deal with casualties from Iraq. He has eight grandchildren, and retired for the first time in 1980. Vietnam veteran. 

Anyway, once he agreed to go back into uniform, they wanted *his* high school transcripts. The school no longer exists. He turned 18 52 years ago - you do the math.

Full article here: http://www.ada.org/prof/resources/pubs/adanews/adanewsarticle.asp?articleid=999


----------



## bojangles (26 Jan 2005)

I just brought my application on MOnday and I also needed my HighSchool Transcript. I called my old High School that I graduated from in 1990..Oh God! I am aging myself! and they told me I could pick it up the same day. It cost me $2.00. 
Good LUck!

Bojangles


----------



## Thirstyson (27 Jan 2005)

I think it's a bit silly to look at your high school transcripts for DEO candidates. I coasted through high school (good times) only getting high marks in my final year before university. Graduated university cum laude, and was accepted to the CF in good time. My high school transcript scares me and I feel for those who need to supply one if they already have a university degree.


----------



## Meridian (27 Jan 2005)

My CEGEP transcript scares me.. But then I had to submit it to get into RMC, and I was able to explain it in the interview... apparently well enough to get me accepted...

*shrug*


----------



## kincanucks (27 Jan 2005)

The requirement exists for high school transcripts because some officer occupations require certain levels of science and mathematics to have been taken by potential applicants.   Such as: pilot, air nav, aec, arty, armd and inf.   Due to some degrees not requiring the student to take these courses the requirement for the applicant to provide high school transcripts exists.   Potentially an applicant could be deemed not competitive for one of aforementioned occupations if they did not have math or sciences, either at the high school or university level.


----------



## Thirstyson (28 Jan 2005)

I see your point kincanucks, those trades do require math skills that you could get through university without.


----------



## canada22 (27 May 2005)

Hi, I thought I would check with you guys to see if you might know the answer to this question. I am going through the application process now and I have my Highschool and College Transcript. My College transcript though is unofficial, meaning it is not in a sealed envelope. Do I need an official college transcript? thanks.


----------



## Pieman (27 May 2005)

They need the official ones. 

If you are at a College where the 'official' transcripts have to be mailed directly to the organization, I personally would contact the recruiting center and find out exactly who I should be sending them to first. That will ensure your transcripts will get to the right people and not get lost in the system. 

For myself, my University mailed the Official transcripts directly to me, and I brought the unopened envelope into the recruiting center with me and handed it over. That way there is no question of tampering etc.


----------



## Paish (31 May 2005)

They accepted mine with the school seal on it....


----------



## hammond (4 May 2007)

Good Morning Everyone. Just a quick question about transcripts during the application processes. Does the recruiting center require both high school transcript and university transcript if I am applying as NCM? or would the post secondary transcript suffice? Thanks for the info! - Hammond


----------



## PO2FinClk (4 May 2007)

Question best and only answered with certainty by calling them.

Any info provided here from anonymous sources would be "best guess" which I would recommend using for my application process.


----------



## pylon (4 May 2007)

You only have to have the high school transcripts. However, the University transcripts in your file will never hurt you. 

That is fact, as I was in a similar situation.


kc


----------



## CFR FCS (4 May 2007)

Bring both as you need High School for most occupations and some specialized occupations require certain High School courses. If you have any post secondary education those courses may provide the necessary prerequisites for the occupation in case you didn't take an advanced level in High School. The more information the career counselor has the better. Let them sort it out.


----------



## hammond (4 May 2007)

Thanks Guys for the quick info!


----------



## Would_be_Artillery (12 May 2010)

After I recieved a call from the Ottawa Recruiting Centre, informing me that I did not make the second-round selections for ROTP for 2010, the recuiter started explaining to me what I should do in order to get ready for the next years application. He informed me that I should hand in my first-year transcripts upon applying in September. Problem is, I am not very proud of my performance the past year and I also intend of changing my field of study. Would handing in a poor transcript do more harm than good? I heard I get bumped up a few points regardless for having completed a year but with my change of program I might have to take another 4 years anyway.

Furthermore, he told me if I did not make next years ROTP selection, I was ruled out for ROTP. I thought CF would subsidze your tuition even when you had only a year left, but I guess this is not the case. I really need to make it next year, but I made some bad acedemic decisions and I just need to know what my options are. If I restart my education by taking a program that will require 4 years more schooling, do I get that extra year to apply? Also, is it smart to hand in poor performance transcripts or do I not have a choice? My aptitude went very well, I was told, but I don't want my first-year ruining my life.

Also, conversely could I wait a year, do well in school and then submit those transcripts or will the CF ask for both years anyway?

Thank you.


----------



## megany (12 May 2010)

Based on my experience, if you remain at the same university you can't choose which years to submit with respect to your transcript.  They will include all of the courses taken at the school, courses taken on letter of permission at another institution or any exchange credits that you have.  
Have you considered taking some summer courses in your new field of study?  You would have those on the transcript before September and if there is a large turnaround in your academic performance it could only be looked upon favourably.


----------



## mathabos (12 May 2010)

I am not 100% sure one rules for applying late in your degree. 
However, in my case, I applied for ROTP last summer. I was accepted for subsidization starting in September.
In September, I will be starting my last year of university.
So it is possible to have only one year subsidized.


----------



## Steel Badger (12 May 2010)

You must have a MINIMUM of 18 months remaining in your degree in order to be subsidized by current directives. One year remaining is not enough.

Cheers

SB


----------



## mathabos (12 May 2010)

Steel Badger said:
			
		

> You must have a MINIMUM of 18 months remaining in your degree in order to be subsidized by current directives. One year remaining is not enough.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> SB



I will consider myself lucky that I received an offer then.


----------



## Rogo (13 May 2010)

I would suggest going in for an afternoon to your recruiter and asking these questions to them. As comforting as it is to ask your peers I feel that they will always have the best and most current information.

I think this is the 3rd or more thread you've started surrounding ROTP and to be honest rather than creating a new thread every single time you might find it easier to just call your local Recruiting Det. 

I don't mean to sound harsh but to be honest this is probably not the #1 place to be getting your information from, it's like the Army's version of wikipedia. Anyone can post anything(they don't even need to be army). 

That is my thought on this, good luck but you should likely call the recruiting office for their policies on acceptances and if you have choices on changing academic institutions and witholding transcripts.


----------



## Would_be_Artillery (14 May 2010)

I understand if you may be annoyed with me posting my questions but I think every thread I have started had a valid question behind it, and it is hard to address so many questions in the confines of a single thread title. On another note recuiters don't always have answers to obscure but still relevant questions. I am trying to get personal testimonials and experiences, which is much more useful to me. 

I also do not wish to make the recuitment office aware of my failures if I don't have to.

Now I suppose my only option is to re-apply, transcripts and all, sooner the better and at least have the early-bird on my side(unless this is not factor), pick up some volunteer work over the summer which my recruiter stressed on and maybe i'll have a fighting chance even with the poor marks.


----------



## Rogo (16 May 2010)

I do feel your questions are valid but they should be answered by qualified people designated to give career advice.  

If a recruiter doesn't know an answer then it likely is not important or can be found here...university transcripts...probability of enrolement...Extracurriculars... Those are all things they should know about.

Hiding you failures is not a good idea, plus stressing them as failures really is not a good game plan. Think of it as learning experiences and the recruiting office won't keep a call log and search you up if you ask them about your "failures" on the phone. If they turn out to be unnecessary to mention then they will tell you and you can omit them from bringing them in your narrative or in your interview answers.  If they turn out to be relevant then its good you asked the recruiter right?

I don't want to lecture but these questions are more for the recruiting office.


----------



## Would_be_Artillery (18 May 2010)

Good point. I appreciate the advice, probably going to go down to the office tomorrow. Also I also have spoken with a guidance counselor from my school about a secondary back up plan for civilian life if the military thing doesn't work out, getting into programs that are a good stepping stone for law enforcement so at least I have my options spread on the table.


----------



## Rogo (19 May 2010)

I'm not sure where you are located in Canada but if you are interested in Law enforcement there is a good program at Humber college offered by the University of Guelph    All together its the University of Guelph-Humber Justic Studies/Police Foundations Degree Diploma.  You get both the degree in Justice Studies and the Diploma in Police Foundations. My best friend is in there and it was one option I applied but turned down, but if you are seriously interested in Policing it is worth considering but as far as I know you cannot apply ROTP and get into that school since ROTP won't let you get a degree diploma program only fully university degrees.


----------



## Would_be_Artillery (21 May 2010)

I am in Ottawa, and I go to the University of Ottawa. While my current program of Psychology is relevant for detective work(which I do think I would like) I was told by OPP officers that a degree in Criminology would also suffice, political science is also somewhat related. Many told me the degree itself matter more that the nature of the degree. 

I have many difference agencies to look at, the Ottawa Police Dept, the Provincial Police, RCMP, ofcourse the military and within the CF, there is ofcourse Military Police, someone said I sould seriously consider CSIS too, so that is all there. My interest is great in law enforcement, not to the extent of that of a military career but I will still need time to go about the websites for all these organizations and see what suits me best, that will be my plan B.


----------



## Rogo (24 May 2010)

I too am in Ottawa (carleton though) and would advise that it is very competitive to get into policing and even more so from what I hear into the MPs.   Good luck but try look at every available options that offer advancement not only the ones you are most interested in. Policing at a University or out in the boonies is still better than no job at all.


----------



## armychick2009 (25 May 2010)

Just a suggestion... if you aren't happy with your marks in courses you've taken, why not try and re-do them? It'll cost you money (which may defeat the purpose you are looking for) but if you are genuine in trying to better the outcome, maybe that's your current course of action. Are any of the exact courses you've taken available this summer? Or, can you re-do them by fall? If you are able to re-do them, get a better mark and whatever by the next application deadline, perhaps that will increase your chances. I've seen a lot of people re-do in their last year of university courses from first-year because they did so badly. You wouldn't be the first person to do it...


----------



## Rogo (25 May 2010)

I'm sure bringing a cup of coffee to your file manager will probably make them happier and more willing to give you the answers to need too.     Everyone likes gifts


----------



## AshFromCan (4 Aug 2010)

I've attended universities for 4 years but have not graduated. Does CFLRS require transcripts of my courses when I start BMQ? High School Transcripts?


----------



## cn (4 Aug 2010)

You should have handed those in with your application way before you even get to CFLRS.


----------



## AviatorHB (22 Sep 2011)

I am applying soon to join the Canadian forces (ROTP).

Do I need to bring the Official Academic transcripts from my high school and university (I am in 2nd year university). Or is it fine to send/bring unofficial transcripts (I can print my university transcript online)?

Also, is my report card from grade 12 considered my transcript? If not , how do I get my transcripts for high school and university? And do I need to bring my high school diploma to the interview because I don't have the certificate.

Thanks.


----------



## scriptox (22 Sep 2011)

To get transcripts from High school, you would have to head on over to the guidance office/department at that high school and request for your transcript. I know for a fact they want your official hard copy of your transcript if you're going to bring a high school transcript. That includes getting the transcript stamped by your guidance department head and them pressing a seal on the paper. 

When I handed in my app to ROTP I gave them my official transcript, they photocopied it, and gave it back. 

For University, I wouldn't know, but I would assume it would be the same thing; official copy. 

EDIT To address a couple more things:

Yes, your high school grades from grade 9 to 12, is part of your transcript. They would like to see that. And I think you would need to bring your diploma as well. Not sure if you would bring it to the interview or when you are just handing it in, but to be safe, bring it to both occasions.

As stated in this CFRC Hamilton checklist, http://www.employerregistry.ca/Portals/0/halton/CFRCChecklist.pdf

They would like to see any diplomas, certificates and transcripts (which means University AND High school)


----------



## Fotoshark (23 Sep 2011)

They requested photocopies of each transcript(not diploma).  The high school one u need to go pick up (for me they only did em on Wednesdays for some reason I dunno I hope it's not the same for you) if you live out of town you can call and request it though someone in your family with ID/consent needs to pick it up. It'll cost you $5.
Your post secondary one is roughly $25 bucks and all I did was call and they mailed it to me.  Much easier.
Now the CF as I said requests photocopies when u send it in as part of your application BUT when you go in for your test/interview you need to bring the ORIGINALS with you.  And by the sounds of it they're gonna recopy em lol.
This has been my recent experience as they called last week with said details and to book my CFAT for October.

Hope this helps.

-T.


----------



## AviatorHB (24 Sep 2011)

Thanks guys.

So I don't need to get my diploma? Also, Fotoshark did you apply online for rotp?


----------



## scriptox (24 Sep 2011)

I don't really know why Fotoshark is saying that you do not need your diploma. And I'm not one to argue, but if I was you, I would bring it just in case. I'm just going off what the supported document says, and it says to bring, under section 5 of the source documentation,:

"Diplomas, certificates, and school transcripts"

Never hurts to be safe. You can download the CFRC Checklist document in PDF form which I linked to in my last post in this topic. 


Make your decision from there.


----------



## Fotoshark (24 Sep 2011)

Didn't mean you didn't need it at all sorry i was talkin transcripts.  

No just reg force online for me applied MP and Supply Tech.

-T.


----------



## lethalLemon (24 Sep 2011)

Transcripts cannot be issued by the High School itself. Official Sealed Transcripts (which the CFRC will only accept) are only mailed by the Ministry of Education of the province in which you completed/attended High School.

For Example, Alberta: You would either fill out the online or mail-in application for your transcript along with either credit card payment or personal cheque payable to Minister of Finance. The envelope would be addressed to: Alberta Education - High School Transcripts and Diplomas

University Transcripts can be ordered and obtained at your University's Admission/Registrar Kiosk or the Student Assistance Officer (Academic Guidance) for a charge of $20 for 2-3 pick up or $28-$30 for same day pick up.


----------



## LOLslamball (24 Sep 2011)

It states on the high school transcript that you graduated and if you did so with honours(in BC anyways.)

I brought my original copy with me and a photocopy, gave them the photocopy and they sighted the original.

For my Uni transcript I just brought in the one I printed off online. (It was called an advising transcript, showed all my grades and credits) and there has not been a problem with it as of yet. (finished CFAT, medical, waiting for an interview)


----------



## lethalLemon (24 Sep 2011)

LOLslamball said:
			
		

> It states on the high school transcript that you graduated and if you did so with honours(in BC anyways.)
> 
> I brought my original copy with me and a photocopy, gave them the photocopy and they sighted the original.
> 
> For my Uni transcript I just brought in the one I printed off online. (It was called an advising transcript, showed all my grades and credits) and there has not been a problem with it as of yet. (finished CFAT, medical, waiting for an interview)



I guess it varies then. Both CFRC Vancouver and CFRC Calgary wanted official sealed transcripts - no photocopies.


----------



## cn (24 Sep 2011)

lethalLemon said:
			
		

> Transcripts cannot be issued by the High School itself. Official Sealed Transcripts (which the CFRC will only accept) are only mailed by the Ministry of Education of the province in which you completed/attended High School.
> 
> For Example, Alberta: You would either fill out the online or mail-in application for your transcript along with either credit card payment or personal cheque payable to Minister of Finance. The envelope would be addressed to: Alberta Education - High School Transcripts and Diplomas
> 
> University Transcripts can be ordered and obtained at your University's Admission/Registrar Kiosk or the Student Assistance Officer (Academic Guidance) for a charge of $20 for 2-3 pick up or $28-$30 for same day pick up.




In Ontario, within 10 years of graduation, the high school guidance office can issue your official transcript, complete with notary, sealed in an envelope.  There is a fee of $10 per each transcript.  

And you do not need to bring in the diploma itself as it says directly on the official transcript if you received your secondary school diploma.


----------



## Fotoshark (25 Sep 2011)

ColdNorth said:
			
		

> In Ontario, within 10 years of graduation, the high school guidance office can issue your official transcript, complete with notary, sealed in an envelope.  There is a fee of $10 per each transcript.
> 
> And you do not need to bring in the diploma itself as it says directly on the official transcript if you received your secondary school diploma.



Was gonna say, here in Ontario you CAN get it at the high school states right on the boards website.  If there were an option to get it by mail I would've and it wouldn't have taken me 2 weeks some miscommunication and a lot of gas wasted to get mine lol
Only cost me $5.  Apparently only cost a friend of mine at a different school $1.50 but the validity of that is quite doubtful.
When they hand it to you it is stamped and sealed, it's still official.  
As for photocopies as stated already several times now (even in the application paper work from the Forces site) photocopies are only to be mailed to the recruiting center.  You WILL need to bring the originals with you either when you take your test or when you go for your interview.  Was told this directly from a recruiter one week ago.

-T.


----------



## Sadukar09 (30 Sep 2011)

ColdNorth said:
			
		

> In Ontario, within 10 years of graduation, the high school guidance office can issue your official transcript, complete with notary, sealed in an envelope.  There is a fee of $10 per each transcript.
> 
> And you do not need to bring in the diploma itself as it says directly on the official transcript if you received your secondary school diploma.


When I went to pick up my transcript, the guidance office said if you graduated within 2 years, you get your first transcript free.


----------



## Diamondwillow (30 Sep 2011)

I ordered both my Ontario High school and College transcripts this summer for my application to the CF. (I also applied to college this summer and the cost of the transcripts using the Ontario college enrollment procedures were the same as when I ordered them for myself)   The College transcript was available for purchase directly from the college website - it cost 10$ + 1.30$ shipping and a 2 week wait (to the day) and I graduated 21 years ago... My High school transcript was available from the local school board for the fine cost of 22$ plus shipping and I finished high school over 21 years ago  hehe    

For those of us a wee bit longer in the tooth - the notations on the courses we took back in the day have changed over the years - the designation for advanced courses then is what they are using today for the general - Thankfully my interviewer commented that I didn't have the *advanced* math to apply for RMS Clerk... I was able to show him on the back of that transcript the annotations had changed and that in fact - I was well qualified to be able to proceed with that trade option.


----------



## AviatorHB (1 Oct 2011)

If I am applying online then I will have to send photocopies of my transcripts to the CFRC right? But if the official transcripts are sealed, then when I open it to scan it then It wouldn't be technically 'official' anymore right? So does that mean it's fine to bring an unsealed transcript to my interview?


----------



## Fotoshark (1 Oct 2011)

Sadukar09 said:
			
		

> When I went to pick up my transcript, the guidance office said if you graduated within 2 years, you get your first transcript free.



Lucky ivE had to pay twice now lol once when I applied to college years ago and second time to apply to the forces lol. Not that they're expensive tho.

Your transcript is still official if opened it's stamped with your schools crest/seal whatever it's called can't remember off the top of my head currently.

-T.


----------



## Newyork (2 Oct 2011)

Unfortunately the high schools in the states are complicated. With less than average record managing skills. I learned this the hard way requesting my transcript once i left high school.


----------



## AviatorHB (5 Oct 2011)

I got my high school transcript. My mom called the guidance office at my school, (they required me to leave a message on their phone) and my brother picked it up for me since he goes to my old high school. Anyways it costed me 10 bucks (Ontario) and I graduated in 2010. 

As for my university transcript, it cost's 10 bucks as well but takes 5 business days. Should I just print the transcript that I can get online for free? It is my unofficial transcript so the only difference would be its missing the signature and stamp. On the Forces website it doesn't say we need "official" transcripts, it just says transcripts.



			
				LOLslamball said:
			
		

> For my Uni transcript I just brought in the one I printed off online. (It was called an advising transcript, showed all my grades and credits) and there has not been a problem with it as of yet. (finished CFAT, medical, waiting for an interview)



I have the same thing that I can print off. 

I am starting my application this Friday.


----------



## big45-70 (29 Mar 2012)

I didn't finished my college program and only completed half a term.  I have all my other documents together (birth certificate/high school trans/other certs) and ready to mail in for my application.  Do I need to include my college transcript?

Edit: I did put 1 year but not completed on my online application.


----------



## frank1515 (29 Mar 2012)

There is a reason they ask for them... Give them what you can. If what you can give them is only half a term, then provide them with half a term.  When I did my application, I had to provide them with my transcript less the last semester and finally when I was done, they wanted my whole transcript including the term I had just finished, so I had to buy my transcripts twice. No big deal, the payout of serving my country is more than buying school transcript twice.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Bartan (24 Apr 2015)

So i have my CFAT booked for May 19th and one of the things I need to bring with me are my official College and High School transcripts. My question is if the transcripts need to be in sealed envelopes sent by the schools so that they are official and unopened, or can the transcript be already opened? I have my official college and Ontario High School Student Transcripts but they aren't in some unopened envelopes with the sealed logo or sticker of my schools. Will that be ok? What did your high school transcript look like when you brought it to your CFAT?


----------



## mariomike (24 Apr 2015)

Question about Academic transcripts  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/102658.0

As always, best to contact Recruiting.

See also:
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+transcript&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=OZ06Vb_0L4eN8Qe_i4GgDA&gws_rd=ssl


----------



## jaysfan17 (24 Apr 2015)

I had the same concern as you. I brought my unopened Official Transcripts to the CFRC and the recruiter there opened it and said it would have been okay if I had opened it anyway. As long as your school(s) don't stamp "Unofficial" on the transcript itself, you will be fine.


----------



## Bartan (24 Apr 2015)

Thanks guys. I actually just called my CFRC to double check and he said that the transcripts don't have to be in a unopened envelope or whatever. That's good for me because I have my official Ontario Student Transcript and Official College transcript next to me right now. However maybe some other CFRC's operate differently and do require sealed unopened transcripts so it's always good to give them a call and check.


----------



## DAA (27 Apr 2015)

Bartan said:
			
		

> Thanks guys. I actually just called my CFRC to double check and he said that the transcripts don't have to be in a unopened envelope or whatever. That's good for me because I have my official Ontario Student Transcript and Official College transcript next to me right now. However maybe some other CFRC's operate differently and do require sealed unopened transcripts so it's always good to give them a call and check.



Transcripts are transcripts.  As long as they are official, they don't need to be in a sealed envelope.


----------



## Pusser (27 Apr 2015)

DAA said:
			
		

> Transcripts are transcripts.  As long as they are official, they don't need to be in a sealed envelope.



Trouble is that some institutions will not issue official transcripts to students.  Whenever I needed one from U of T, I was required to contact the Registrar, pay the fee and tell them to whom I wanted it sent and they would send it.  The only thing the Registrar would be give me was an unofficial transcript - same information, just not the same "continuity of evidence."  This was the common practice of many institutions in years past, but things may be more relaxed now.


----------



## DAA (27 Apr 2015)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Trouble is that some institutions will not issue official transcripts to students.  Whenever I needed one from U of T, I was required to contact the Registrar, pay the fee and tell them to whom I wanted it sent and they would send it.  The only thing the Registrar would be give me was an unofficial transcript - same information, just not the same "continuity of evidence."  This was the common practice of many institutions in years past, but things may be more relaxed now.



That is true.   It's funny though, they are "your" transcripts.


----------



## Pusser (28 Apr 2015)

DAA said:
			
		

> That is true.   It's funny though, they are "your" transcripts.



They're not hiding the information.  They'll readily give that to you.  However, the idea of sending "official" transcripts directly to the organization requesting it (vice the student) is that it prevents the student from altering it.


----------



## George Wallace (11 May 2015)

For those who still ask about what to enter in the box provided asking for your current level of education:



			
				Master Corporal Steven said:
			
		

> Good day,
> 
> When filing out the section on school include your current level. There is a section that asks if you are still enrolled in school full time. Your graduating in June so I assume that your currently in school full time. When asked for your official education school transcripts the classes that you are currently enrolled will show as in progress.
> 
> You can apply now and begin the application process and your file will be updated with your completion of high school once you graduate and provide proof via an updated transcript.


----------



## lmac99 (26 Sep 2016)

What is the protocol for submitting SAT scores? Would I need to contact Collegeboard and have them send my scores?


----------



## YesMom (26 Oct 2016)

Hey, my son is going for the CFAT and they asked him to bring his high school transcripts. He contacted his high school only to be told that they don't keep transcripts beyond 5 years (this is in Ontario).  So what is he supposed to do now? He graduated high school in 2007.  Don't tell me he is now prevented from going to RMC just because of this!!  

Any advice would be appreciated!  I'd hate to see him miss this opportunity.  Thanks so much.


----------



## nic32 (26 Oct 2016)

In the Province of Quebec, you can call at the ministry of education office to get your transcript of highschool years (last two years only, because they are what you need for college admission). I suppose that you can do the same in Ontario. By the way, my school has the same rule. They don't keep transcript after 5 years.


----------



## JaiWill (26 Oct 2016)

YesMom said:
			
		

> Hey, my son is going for the CFAT and they asked him to bring his high school transcripts. He contacted his high school only to be told that they don't keep transcripts beyond 5 years (this is in Ontario).  So what is he supposed to do now? He graduated high school in 2007.  Don't tell me he is now prevented from going to RMC just because of this!!
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated!  I'd hate to see him miss this opportunity.  Thanks so much.



You should contact the school board that the high school is part of. They should be able to help you out. Good luck!


----------



## YesMom (26 Oct 2016)

JaiAlysa said:
			
		

> You should contact the school board that the high school is part of. They should be able to help you out. Good luck!



Thank you for this. Yes I did that already (Halton District School Board) ... they just told me to contact the high school.  Maybe I should try the Ministry of Education for Ontario.  *sigh* 

*EDIT* Just looking on the Ontario Ministry of Education website and their advice is to contact the school board if you want transcripts from more than 5 years ago. So back to the school board I go ... oh man!!


----------



## cwright (6 Sep 2017)

Hello everyone,

I'm a bit nervous because my 20's were pretty rocky. I was dealing with depression due to lack of direction and purpose. I've spoken with my local recruiter and he said as long as I'm off my antidepressants for at least 6 months, then I can take the medical.

My big concern now is that I passed highschool (modestly) and I've taken Information Technology twice at my local college, doing very well my first year, but petering out near the end of the second year. I gained a lot of F's on my transcript. I also had a lot of jobs during my 20's. I've been with my current job for almost 3 years, and another for 3 years before that, but I'm really concerned this is going to cause huge issues.

Is there anything I can do over the next 6 months to show that I'm not a total screw up? I'm lifting weights and running every day now. I'm teaching myself to speak Esperanto and I want to get into some volunteer work.

This is something I really, but do I even stand a chance at this point? Any and all advice is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (6 Sep 2017)

cwright said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm a bit nervous because my 20's were pretty rocky. I was dealing with depression due to lack of direction and purpose. I've spoken with my local recruiter and he said as long as I'm off my antidepressants for at least 6 months, then I can take the medical.
> 
> ...



To be honest, volunteer work doesn't do much for your application (this may depend on what you are applying for, I have no clue about Officer trades). Your academics won't mean much either, as long as you passed and meet the criteria for whatever trade you're applying for - your aptitude test matters more. I see questions like this a lot and it's kind of amusing. Don't kill yourself doing volunteer work and learning different languages to boost your application - it won't mean much. Meet the criteria for the trade you're applying to and you're good. Don't do drugs or have a criminal record and you're good. 

I'd be more concerned about your depression than anything else you talked about to be honest.


----------



## mariomike (6 Sep 2017)

cwright said:
			
		

> Any and all advice is appreciated. Thank you.



Tips on how to become a recruit  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/31044.50.html
3 pages.

How can I increase my chances  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/97201.0/nowap.html

etc...

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of up to date information.

Good luck.


----------



## cwright (6 Sep 2017)

Thanks, that gives me a little peace of mind. My concern came from a webpage stating this:



> Applicants are assessed on the following attributes:
> 
> *Academic Achievement;*
> Accepting Criticism;
> ...



But maybe this is more important for Officer roles?

Edit: And thank you mariomike for the links, I'll check them out.


----------



## mariomike (6 Sep 2017)

cwright said:
			
		

> And thank you mariomike for the links, I'll check them out.



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (6 Sep 2017)

cwright said:
			
		

> Thanks, that gives me a little peace of mind. My concern came from a webpage stating this:
> 
> But maybe this is more important for Officer roles?
> 
> Edit: And thank you mariomike for the links, I'll check them out.



As far as I know your merit listing position will be affected by education in terms of - Did you graduate high school? Yes? Great. If Jo Schmoe also applies and only has grade 10 then you will be placed higher. As far as languages go, it is important if you know French, as that will affect your career (in a positive way). If you are set on learning a language, learn French. Your employment history has no bearing. Both times I have been in the process for the Forces I had only been at my current job for a few months. You're worrying way too much, the forces needs bodies.

Edit by staff as requested.


----------



## cwright (6 Sep 2017)

I could kiss you EpicBeardedMan, but don't worry, I won't.  8)


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (6 Sep 2017)

cwright said:
			
		

> I could kiss you EpicBeardedMan, but don't worry, I won't.  8)



No worries.  :threat:


----------



## da1root (7 Sep 2017)

EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> To be honest, volunteer work doesn't do much for your application (this may depend on what you are applying for, I have no clue about Officer trades). Your academics won't mean much either





			
				EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> Your employment history has no bearing.



Above statements need to be corrected as they are not entirely accurate.

If you're applying for a position like Infantry (Edit Note: I ONLY use Infantry because there is no civilian equivalent, so previous job experience doesn't help or hinder on the ability to be an Infanteer] , then no your employment has no bearing on the position.  However part of the interview process is determining if you'd be a good fit for a position.  

Assume the 3 people below are all applying for either Human Resource Admin or Financial Services Admin:

1) Take someone that has Office Administration in College and has been working in a Large Office doing payroll, etc for a large company.  They are assigned a score during the interview process.

2) Now lets take someone that has Office Administration in College but no work experience.  They are also assigned a score during the interview process, but not as high of a score.

3) Finally lets take someone fresh out of high school with no work experience.  They are are also given a score but no where near as high as #1 or #2.

Now comes the important part; there is only 1 position is remaining and all 3 score roughly the same on the CFAT & TSD - which one of those 3 do you think the offer will goto?  It will be #1 based on the interview score.

The above information isn't to scare you, it's to manage your expectations.  Part of joining the CAF is like any other job, there's an interview process.  And stating the CAF "needs bodies", last year there was over 40,000 applications for 4,000 (approx) positions.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (7 Sep 2017)

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> Above statements need to be corrected as they are not entirely accurate.
> 
> If you're applying for a position like Infantry (Edit Note: I ONLY use Infantry because there is no civilian equivalent, so previous job experience doesn't help or hinder on the ability to be an Infanteer] , then no your employment has no bearing on the position.  However part of the interview process is determining if you'd be a good fit for a position.
> 
> ...



Buck is definitely the expert here, so this should be taken as gospel. 

Buck, do you know how much volunteer work affects your application? Is it considered during your interview or application process in a way that affects your merit list position? Asking because I'm genuinely curious..I listed volunteer work on mine but unsure if it changes anything.


----------



## da1root (7 Sep 2017)

Hello EpicBeardedMan,

Again like work it depends on how it relates to what you're wanting to do in the CAF.

1) some volunteer work is better than none (shows dedication), but whether you volunteer with 6 different places or 1, both show dedication
2) If you are want to join as a Fire Fighter and you're a volunteer Fire Fighter, looks REALLY good.  If you're wanting to be Military Police and you volunteer at your local pet shelter... meh (not an official example, but hopefully this gives the idea).


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (8 Sep 2017)

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> Hello EpicBeardedMan,
> 
> Again like work it depends on how it relates to what you're wanting to do in the CAF.
> 
> ...



Yeah that actually makes sense, I see what you're saying. 

Cheers!


----------



## mellauren (26 Oct 2017)

I'm looking to reapply for a DEO officer position soon and I was wondering if I needed to resubmit my transcripts or if they would still be in my previous file. (reapply after having to VR during bmq)


----------



## da1root (26 Oct 2017)

mellauren said:
			
		

> I'm looking to reapply for a DEO officer position soon and I was wondering if I needed to resubmit my transcripts or if they would still be in my previous file. (reapply after having to VR during bmq)


Depends on how long it's been.  Archives are only kept so long before they're destroyed - so if your archive has been destroyed you'll need to resubmit everything; if your archive hasn't been destroyed you'll only need to submit what you've done since your last application.  Submit your application and your CFRC will let you know either way.


----------



## mellauren (26 Oct 2017)

Thanks so much.


----------



## LIZXP (29 Oct 2019)

Good morning Everyone,

looking to join the army, I was complete my high school oversea more than 15 years ago. i currently hold university degree in Finance (completed in Canada) and CPA designation. looking to join as logistic officer - Finance. just wondering if the high school transcript is needed or i can just use my university transcript? please help, i have my CFAT booked, since its nearly impossible to get mine high-school transcript, if that is a must have, i might have to drop the current process. thanks in advance for your inputs.


----------



## r.k89 (29 Oct 2019)

I applied as officer and recruiting office said my university transcript from Canada is enough because it satisfies education requirement for position.


----------



## LIZXP (29 Oct 2019)

r.k89 said:
			
		

> I applied as officer and recruiting office said my university transcript from Canada is enough because it satisfies education requirement for position.



thank you very much r.k89, i was in the recruitment office yesterday, just didn't mentioned whats my area of studying in the university, i guess thats might be why the recruiter said he might still need mine high-school transcript. i ordered the transcript from my university i will bring it in and hope thats all they need for the trade i applied.

thanks again


----------



## r.k89 (29 Oct 2019)

Did you mention to them trade you want to apply? Logistics is full for this year and you won't be able to select it. If you write CFAT now they will either tell you to pick something else or from my understanding if you don't want anything else they will close you file and not process further until trade is open again.


----------



## LIZXP (29 Oct 2019)

i mentioned to them, they still want me to take the test...so what happens if they closed my file? do i get informed when the trade if reopened? if i success with my CFAT test do i have to rewrite it by the time i reapplied?  thanks for the inputs


----------



## winds_13 (30 Oct 2019)

Aptitue test (CFAT) scores don't expire so you won't have to worry about rewriting unless you don't achieve the score you desire. I recommend putting forth some significant time to study. There is a practice test on the Forces.ca website, located in the "How to join" section. Logistics Officer is a highly competitive trade and you must score quite high in order to be considered. Best of luck.


----------



## LIZXP (30 Oct 2019)

winds_13 said:
			
		

> Aptitue test (CFAT) scores don't expire so you won't have to worry about rewriting unless you don't achieve the score you desire. I recommend putting forth some significant time to study. There is a practice test on the Forces.ca website, located in the "How to join" section. Logistics Officer is a highly competitive trade and you must score quite high in order to be considered. Best of luck.



Thank you! winds_13 and i hope they can just accept my degree


----------

